# 2.6.5-lokean1 aka "Light My Fire" Reiser4+ebuild

## yngwin

Announcing lokean-sources!

For people interested in Reiser4 I have an alternative patch-set that includes the latest Reiser4 patches, with some fixes, as well as bootsplash, cfq scheduler, supermount, udf packet writing, security fixes and so on. The complete list can be viewed here. I also made an ebuild, which you can get at http://www.stijlstek.nl/os/linux/gentoo/ebuilds/sys-kernel/lokean-sources/

Be sure to also get my ebuilds of the newest (21-04) libaal-0.5.1 and reiser4progs-0.5.4

edit>> updated ebuild - refresh if you downloaded the previous one!Last edited by yngwin on Mon May 03, 2004 12:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Redeeman

hey, you forgot the tail patch, which fixes the timestamp issues.

----------

## zerojay

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> hey, you forgot the tail patch, which fixes the timestamp issues.

 

Where can that be found at?

----------

## yngwin

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> hey, you forgot the tail patch, which fixes the timestamp issues.

 

I didn't, it's certainly included in the list:

http://www.stijlstek.nl/os/linux/lokean-sources/lokean1.patches.list.txt

7th item. And I do run this kernel, works fine here...

----------

## Plastic

Question: How does this compare with love-sources (my current kernel). Faster? Riskier? More optimized?

----------

## OneOfOne

 *yngwin wrote:*   

> Announcing lokean-sources!
> 
> For people interested in Reiser4 I have an alternative patch-set that includes the latest Reiser4 patches, with some fixes, as well as bootsplash, cfq scheduler, supermount, udf packet writing, security fixes and so on. The complete list can be viewed here. I also made an ebuild, which you can get at http://www.stijlstek.nl/os/linux/gentoo/ebuilds/sys-kernel/lokean-sources/
> 
> Be sure to also get my ebuilds of the newest (21-04) libaal-0.5.1 and reiser4progs-0.5.4

 

guess this puts my speedy-sources to sleep.

good job, keep the good work.

peace

----------

## mpeg4v3

Whenever I try to emerge this, after installing the necessary libaal and reiser4progs-0.5.4 stuff, I get the following error:

```

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/lokean-sources-2.6.5-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) linux-2.6.5.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) 2.6.5-lokean1.patch.bz2

>>> Preparing to unpack...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/lokean-sources-2.6.5-r1/work

 * Applying 2.6.5-lokean1.patch.patch...                                  [ !! ]

 * Please attach /var/tmp/portage/lokean-sources-2.6.5-r1/temp/2.6.5-lokean1.err.patch to any bug you may post.

!!! ERROR: sys-kernel/lokean-sources-2.6.5-r1 failed.

!!! Function unipatch, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! Unable to dry-run patch.

```

I will post that error log too if you want, it's just pretty damned big.

The jist of the error log, though, was this being said after every diff comparison:

```

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

missing header for unified diff at line xxxxx of patch

can't find file to patch at input line xxxxx

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

```

Where xxxxx is, of course, the lines of the patch.

----------

## yngwin

 *Plastic wrote:*   

> Question: How does this compare with love-sources (my current kernel). Faster? Riskier? More optimized?

 

The main difference is that love-sources don't have Reiser4. That's why I made my own. Love is probably a bit ahead, as I haven't included the 2.6.6-rc stuff. For the rest it's comparable.

OneOfOne: thanks for your compliment.

mpeg4v3: I understand what is going on, but not why. It works fine here - of course I tested the ebuild before release. Anyone else having this problem?

----------

## Troglodyte

 *Quote:*   

> mpeg4v3: I understand what is going on, but not why. It works fine here - of course I tested the ebuild before release. Anyone else having this problem?

 

same problem here exaclty  :Sad: 

----------

## zerojay

Same here as well. Perhaps the ebuild assumes we already have linux-2.6.5's source installed. I'm going to try to apply the patch manually.

----------

## Plastic

This includes the cfq scheduler. That's different fromm Nick's scheduler, right? Is it better/worse/comparable?

----------

## zerojay

 *Plastic wrote:*   

> This includes the cfq scheduler. That's different fromm Nick's scheduler, right? Is it better/worse/comparable?

 

If I remember correctly, cfq is an I/O scheduler and Nick's scheduler is for process management, two different things.

----------

## Redeeman

yes thats true, CFQ is for io, and nicks v30d is for process management i believe. but also, i think nick made a io scheduler, the anticipatory, which does almost the same as deadline, i use v30d + CFQ, it rocks

----------

## yngwin

For those people that tried my lokean-sources ebuild before and found that it didn't work: I still don't know why the ebuild didn't patch the right way, but I fixed the ebuild and uploaded the new version (and checked on a second machine that it works this time). So get the new ebuild and try again! Let me know what you think...

----------

## yngwin

If you want to stay up-to-date with lokean-sources: I have now put something on my weblog: http://www.stijlstek.nl/lokean/lokean-sources

----------

## sklettke

How would I go about removing the 2.6.5rc2 lirc patch? I've had a lot of trouble getting lirc and the pvr-250 remote working with that version and have heard that the 2.6.2 patch works much better.

Thanks,

Scott

----------

